# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  رسالة التسامح ........ لـــ فولتير

## هويدا

بعد قرنين ونصف القرن على صدور «رسالة التسامح» بالفرنسية
فولتير

مؤخرا، تمت ترجمة إحدى روائع الفكر التنويري الكلاسيكي، أقصد «رسالة التسامح» لفولتير. بعد قرنين ونصف القرن على صدور الكتاب بالفرنسية في جنيف، وليس في باريس، يتم إصداره بلغة الضاد عن رابطة العقلانيين العرب ودار «بترا» بدمشق في آن واحد. لن أشيد بالترجمة كثيرا لأنها ليست بحاجة إلى شهادة، فهي واضحة ناصعة تشهد لنفسها بنفسها. كما أنها مخدومة بالشروحات والتعليقات الكثيرة التي تملأ أسفل الصفحات كلها تقريبا. وقد قامت بها الروائية السورية هنرييت عبودي. ولولا هذه الشروحات التي توضح النص الفولتيري وملابسات المتن الكثيرة، لصعب علينا جميعا فهم المحاور الأساسية لفكر زعيم التنوير الفرنسي، بل والأوروبي، بل والعالمي. وهكذا تكون الترجمات أو لا تكون. إما أن تكون الترجمة عبارة عن عملية بحث علمي وانخراط كامل للمترجم في الكتاب الذي يقدمه للقراء العرب، وإما ألا تكون. الترجمة ليست مزحة بسيطة ولا نزهة سهلة في واد من الزهور. الترجمة تعب وجهد وعرق وقلع أشواك كثيرة وتذليل للصعاب قبل أن تقدم الوجبة شهية للقارئ لكي يستمتع بها ويستفيد حقا. لقد مللنا من الترجمات الغامضة المبهمة الرديئة التي تؤدي إلى تشويه أجيال متلاحقة من الطلبة والقراء العرب.

الكتاب يبتدئ بفصلين عن مصرع المسكين جان كالاس على يد التعصب الديني المذهبي، وينتهي بانتصار جان كالاس نفسه بعد موته، حيث انتصفت العدالة له بفضل جهود فولتير إلى حد كبير. لكي نفهم مغزى هذه القصة وشخصية فولتير ينبغي العلم أن جان كالاس ينتمي إلى مذهب الأقلية البروتستانتية المضاد لمذهب الأغلبية الكاثوليكية، أي لمذهب فولتير نفسه. وهذا يعني أن فولتير ضحى بطمأنينته الشخصية وضرب عرض الحائط بانتمائه المذهبي لكي ينتصر لشخص ينتمي إلى المذهب المضاد له. وهنا تكمن عظمة المفكر بالضبط، ذلك أنه من السهل أن تنتصر لعصبياتك الطائفية الدفينة وتستسلم لها، ولكن من أصعب الصعب أن تنتصر للمذهب العدو المضاد لك وتدافع عنه وعن أتباعه. هذا هو أول درس أعطانا إياه فولتير في هذا الكتاب الشائق الذي يقرأ من أوله إلى آخره كما تقرأ الرواية المتلاحقة الفصول.

لا يكتفي فولتير بإدانة جريمة قتل شخص بريء هو جان كالاس على يد التعصب الكاثوليكي، وإنما يدين على مدار الكتاب كله كل المجازر التي ارتكبها الكاثوليك بحق البروتستانتيين كمجزرة مدينة فاسي ثم بالأخص مجزرة سانت بارتيليمي الشهيرة. يحدث ذلك إلى درجة أننا نتساءل: هل حقا أن فولتير كاثوليكي؟ ولماذا يدين طائفته أو جماعته على مدار الكتاب؟ والواقع أنه فعلا كان كاثوليكيا أو ولد في عائلة كاثوليكية قحة مثله في ذلك مثل أغلبية الشعب الفرنسي. ولكنه كمفكر حر يكره الظلم من أي جهة جاء، ثم إنه بالأخص يشعر بالاشمئزاز والقرف الشديد من التعصب الديني والمتعصبين. والرجل بنى معركته الفكرية كلها على محاربة ذلك. ليس غريبا إذن أن يكون قد خلد نفسه في التاريخ كمدافع عن التسامح وكزعيم للتنوير الديني والفلسفي. لكن من هو المسؤول عن كل هذه الجرائم الطائفية؟ الجواب عن هذا السؤال نجده في الصفحة 31 من ترجمة هنرييت عبودي. يقول فولتير هذا الكلام المهم:

«إن العنف المسعور الذي يدفع إليه العقل اللاهوتي المغلق، والغلو في الدين المسيحي المساء فهمه، قد تسببا في سفك الدماء وفي إنزال الكوارث بألمانيا، وبإنجلترا، بل حتى بهولندا، بقدر لا يقل عما حدث في فرنسا. ولكن على عكس واقع الحال في فرنسا، فإن تباين الأديان ما عاد اليوم يتأدى إلى حدوث اضطرابات وقلاقل في تلك الأقطار. فاليهودي، والكاثوليكي، والأرثوذكسي، واللوثري، والكالفني، وداعي تجديد المعمودية، والسوسيني، والمينوني، والمورافي، وسواهم، غدوا يعيشون بتآخ في تلك الأقطار، ويساهمون على قدم من المساواة في خدمة مجتمعهم».

قبل التعليق على هذا المقطع أحيل القارئ إلى شروحات المترجمة لهذه المذاهب المسيحية غير المعروفة بالضرورة، التي أخذت أكثر من نصف الصفحة. ولكن أود التنبيه إلى خطورة استخدام مصطلح (الهرطقة) بمثل هذه السهولة ومن دون أي احتراس نقدي. كان ينبغي وضع كلمة «هرطقة» أو «هراطقة» بين مزدوجين لا أن تترك على حالها وكأن الأمر طبيعي، أو كأنهم فعلا هراطقة! هراطقة بالقياس إلى من؟ إلى مذهب الأغلبية البابوي الكاثوليكي.. ولكنه هو الذي كان سبب المشكلة في ذلك الزمان، وهو المهرطق فعلا والخارج على رسالة الإنجيل والمسيح كما يثبت فولتير على مدار الكتاب. هو الذي كان يرتكب المجازر الطائفية ويمارس التعصب وملاحقة المفكرين والعلماء على رؤوس الأشهاد، هو الذي خان رسالة المسيح وانحرف عنها.

عندما يقرأ المرء هذا المقطع ومقاطع أخرى كثيرة من الكتاب لا يملك إلا أن يتساءل: هل يتحدث فولتير هنا عن المجتمعات المسيحية الأوروبية في القرن الثامن عشر، أو عن المجتمعات العربية والإسلامية في القرن العشرين وبدايات الحادي والعشرين؟ هل يتحدث عن الرابطة الكاثوليكية الرهيبة التي ارتكبت مجزرة سانت بارتيليمي وسواها، أو عن المجازر التي ترتكبها فلول «القاعدة» في العراق وغير العراق؟ ما أن يقرأ المرء هذا الكتاب القيم ويقلب صفحاته الواحدة بعد الأخرى حتى يصرخ قائلا: ما أشبه الليلة بالبارحة!.. وبالتالي فإذا كان التعصب الديني قد اختفى من المجتمعات الأوروبية الحديثة بفضل جهود فولتير وعشرات المفكرين الآخرين، أي بفضل حركة التنوير الكبير، فإنه لا يزال يسرح ويمرح في ربوع العرب والمسلمين. ولا تزال الجماعات المتطرفة تعيث فسادا في الأرض.

في الفصل الحادي عشر نجد كلاما في غاية الأهمية عن فلسفة التعصب، إذا جاز التعبير. وهو يتخذ العنوان التالي: «الغلو في التعصب». فولتير ككل مفكر كبير لا يستهين بموضع دراسته. إنه يعرف أن التعصب مسألة خطيرة أو أفعوان متعدد الرؤوس ولا يمكن القضاء عليه بسهولة. ولذلك فإنه يلجأ إلى تفكيكه فلسفيا وفي العمق. إنه لا يقول كبعض المثقفين العرب: يا أخي، شعبنا طيب لا علاقة له بالتعصب.. يا أخي هذه أشياء جاءتنا من الخارج، من الاستعمار والإمبريالية والصهيونية.. لا. هذا كلام رخيص وديماغوجي لا يمكن أن يسقط فيه مفكر في حجم فولتير. ولذلك فهو يقر بأن التعصب مسألة داخلية، إنه مرض متجذر في أعماق الشعب الفرنسي، وفي أعماق عائلته الشخصية وطائفته الكاثوليكية بالذات. ولكن على أي أساس يبني المتعصبون الغلاة فلسفتهم، أو بالأحرى لاهوتهم؟ على الفكرة الأساسية التالية: وهي أنه لا يوجد إلا دين واحد صحيح في العالم، أو مذهب واحد صحيح، وبقية الأديان والمذاهب في النار. هنا يكمن قانون التعصب، أو قل هذه هي الفتوى الدينية التي تخلع المشروعية الإلهية على قانون التعصب، وبالتالي على ارتكاب المجازر الطائفية. إذا لم نأخذ هذه النقطة بعين الاعتبار، فإننا لن نفهم شيئا من شيء. فولتير يمشي مع المتعصبين إلى النهاية ويستعرض حججهم بكل موضوعية قبل أن يفككها وينقضها في نهاية المطاف. فعندما يشيد بالنموذج الهولندي أو الإنجليزي، حيث تسود تعددية الأديان والمذاهب المتعايشة بسلام، إذا بهم يصرخون في وجهه قائلين: ولكن كل هذه الأديان والمذاهب من صنع البشر!.. هذا في حين أن ديننا أو مذهبنا هو وحده من صنع الله. وعندئذ يرد عليهم فولتير حرفيا:

«قد تجيبون أن الفارق كبير، وأن جميع الديانات الأخرى من صنع البشر، بينما الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، الرسولية والرومانية، وحدها من صنع الله. ولكن عجبا: ألأن ديانتنا إلهية يتعين عليها أن تسود بالحقد، والعنف، والنفي، ومصادرة الممتلكات، والسجون، والتعذيب، والاغتيالات، وبالحمد المرفوع إلى الله على هذه الجرائم؟! والحق أنه بقدر ما يكون الدين المسيحي إلهيا، يتعين أن تكف يد الإنسان عن التحكم به. فما دام الله هو من صنعه، فالله هو من سيثبته ويصونه من دون عون أحد. أنتم تعلمون جيدا أن التعصب لا يولد إلا المنافقين أو المتمردين، فيا له من خيار وخيم! وهل تبغون، في النهاية، اللجوء إلى جلادين لدعم ديانة إله فتك به الجلادون، إله لم يدع إلا إلى الرفق والصبر؟!» ص85.

وفي مكان لاحق يقول هذه العبارة التي لا تضاهى: «فإن شئتم أن تتشبهوا بالمسيح، فكونوا شهداء لا جلادين» ص129.

ماذا يمكن أن نقول عن مقطع رائع كهذا؟! نستطيع أن نؤلف كتابا كاملا حوله. ولكن يخطئ من يظن أنه موجه لأتباع الدين المسيحي أو المذهب الكاثوليكي فقط. لا ريب في أنه كان موجها إليهم آنذاك. ولكنه ينطبق على سواهم وبالدرجة نفسها. إنه يخص كل الأديان والمذاهب التي تشكل الأغلبية العددية في مجتمع ما، وتفرض نفسها بالتالي وكأنها حقيقة مطلقة لا تقبل النقاش. وعندئذ يعتقد كل واحد أن دينه أو مذهبه هو وحده الإلهي، وكل الأديان الأخرى محرفة أو مزورة أو باطلة. وبدءا من هذا الاعتقاد الراسخ الذي لا يتزعزع تصبح المجازر «باسم الله» حلالا طيبا!


http://www.aawsat.com

----------


## margoadel

رائع اوووووووووي

----------

